

Ask YC: Why can't my iPod headphones retract into the iPod? - Flemlord

Seriously. One on each side. Like a clothesline.
======
eridius
As silencio said, it would not appeal to users who don't use the included
earbuds. And it would also annoy lots of users who _do_ use the included
earbuds. I for one would hate to have my iPod made bulkier simply to include a
feature that a significant portion of the userbase wouldn't even use.

~~~
Flemlord
It's a feature I would use if I didn't keep losing my headphones. Also, the
external headphone jack can stay.

~~~
eridius
There exists a third-party gadget that sticks to the back of your iPod and
provides a place for you to wind up your earbuds so they don't get lost.
Unfortunately I don't remember what it's called, but I'm sure you can find it
if you look at iPod accessory sites.

------
silencio
Possibly because it wouldn't appeal to all the users who don't use the
included iPod/iPhone headphones. I for one use a pair of Motorola S9-HD
bluetooth stereo headphones with my iPhone.

~~~
Flemlord
The headphone jack may remain.

~~~
silencio
The mechanism to retract and store would still have to take up some amount of
space. Not all wired headphones have the same type or length of cable. Many of
them would just not work ideally, unless it were some open (as opposed to
retracting into the device) system to just wind the cable around - and at that
point, it is just marginally neater than wrapping the cable around the iPod in
the first place.

~~~
Flemlord
I would happily take an iPod that is 1/4" wider with retractable headphones
that don't get lost or tangled. I've lost three corded headphones, and two of
those tiny wireless ear buds. I'm good at losing things.

~~~
Zev
Everyone's welcome to having their own ideal device. Unfortunately for you,
the people at Cupertino who design the iPod's don't agree with your sentiments
as to what would make the device better and haven't made retractable
headphones.

Might I suggest you invest in a nice pair of bluetooth headphones instead? It
gives you the same lack of a wire-y mess that retractable headphones do,
without restricting your range of motion and possibly yanking your headphones
out of your ears.

~~~
Flemlord
I've already lost two of those little bluetooth headphones. How about a
bluetooth headphone that snaps into my iPod? Then I'll always have a place to
put it when I'm finished with it.

~~~
Zev
Why does this have to come built into the iPod? Whats wrong with a case that's
retractable or has a dock? Why not have a pair of (sun)glasses with headphones
built in or something along those lines?

There's a lot more generic ways to go about keeping wires untangled and from
being a mess then having it built into the ipod. Plus by making it generic, it
would work on a Zune or Zen or any other device out there. To avoid a "Why
doesn't Microsoft do this too?" thread.

------
jacquesm
If you look at the iPod carefully you'll see that they number of mechanical
components is cut down to a minimum.

The most fragile components are the mechanical ones and the battery, if your
iPod fails it is probably because of one of those.

The headphone wires are _the_ most fragile bit outside your iPod. I've had
many of these fail, if they were an integral part of the iPod you'd lose the
whole device, or you'd have to get it repaired.

------
mahmud
3rd party retracting headphones exist in the market, no need to build that
mechanical functionality into the device.

[http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/05/sonys-three-new-models-
of...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/02/05/sonys-three-new-models-of-
retractable-headphones/)

~~~
Flemlord
That's a separate gadget, easily lost.

~~~
mahmud
_That's a separate gadget, easily lost._

How is a coiling headphone a "separate" gadget? scratch that, I think you're
onto something. Give Apple a ring, they're always looking for bright ideas.

------
hop
Why do headphones need to be wired anyways?

~~~
jacquesm
Because of three things:

\- cost

\- otherwise they'd need a power source

\- sound quality will degrade if you modulate the audio for transmission and
then demodulate again on the receiving side, especially channel crosstalk will
increase

------
gojomo
Why think small? Why I can't get bluetooth cochlear implants, so I can pair my
ears to the iPhone, making headphones superfluous?

~~~
rms
It should be possible but medical ethics probably prevents it if you're not
deaf.

